# Lambing Problem



## lmaclay (Nov 6, 2011)

One of my ewes has been having a yellowish discharge that looks almost like mucus. She has had this since late this morning and she is occasionally having contractions. She has lambed three time before with no problem.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

She sounds like she may need help, are you prepared to do it yourself? Or do you have a vet that can come out?


----------



## lmaclay (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes, I do have a large animal vet right down the road. She has been acting rather normal still though, she has been eating and drinking like normal.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

I have seen the yellow mucus before, and in my case ,it turned out to be a non issue.Her lamb ( if its the same as mine ) will come out covered in it.Occasionally having contractions is a little vague .... Is she laying or standing ? pawing at the ground ,walking in circles ? Pushing ? Does she turn to eat the hay the mucus dripped onto?


----------



## lmaclay (Nov 6, 2011)

She is standing, and acting rather normal, occasionally she will lay down and have a contraction, but then she gets up. She is still eating and drinking like normal walking out into the pasture, 1/2 acre, at times by herself. I have seen her turn and sniff the hay, but I'm not sure if she ate it.


----------



## lmaclay (Nov 6, 2011)

Also her udder is huge, only about 3-4 inches from the ground. She has had 2 sets of twins before.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

When is she due?

Peg


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I've seen it before with no problems too.

She should go into hard labor pretty soon though


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

She's been in labor for awhile though Bearfoot, usually mine only take about 20-30 min prior to seeing the mucus, thus the reason for my comment. But each is different.
I hope she pops soon Iamclay, I always have a love/hate when my sheep are lambing, I love the baby lambs but I hate the labor..LOL


----------



## lmaclay (Nov 6, 2011)

I went down and checked, she's been laying down more. Plus shes much more dilated than earlier. I think she will have them tonight or early tommorow. I'll put her in a stall for the night so that I can check on her to see how far along she is. Anybody ever seen an udder that is that close to the ground?


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

I predict that soon you will be posting pictures of some healthy , happy lambs.
Sheep do well dispite our best intentions ....


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

lmaclay said:


> Anybody ever seen an udder that is that close to the ground?


Would you be able to get a picture of her udder ?

Deb


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

The udder might be an issue yes. The lambing sounds pretty normal to me.


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

Same here, have one ewe that discharges yellow and the lambs look like they have been dipped in egg yolks when they are born.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

When a lamb is covered in yellow goo its supposed to mean it was a difficult birth. That doesn't always mean it needed assisting just the ewe had to jostle the lambs around to birth normally and maybe they were large lambs or the ewe was dehydrated a bit.... Patience has its rewards even if it drives you nutz.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

I think Ross is onto something .Here is 611 having her lambs July 2011.This is the ewe lamb weighing in @ 13 lbs. The ram came in a little heavier . 611 is a small framed ewe, to her these were huge monsters .I did'nt have to assest but it was a very long day.









hope this isnt taken as a tread hi-jack .


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> She's been *in labor *for awhile though Bearfoot,


I wouldn't call what the OP described "hard labor"

By "pretty soon" I meant the next 24 hours.

I've had lots of lambs that looked like the one in J.T.M.'s post, with no assistance needed.

I've learned sheep will tease you and make you THINK they are ready, then they put things on hold for a few hours.

I expect by tomorrow we will see some lamb pics!!


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Just checking in to see if she lambed.


----------



## kit (Apr 15, 2004)

Gee I always thought that a yellow lamb meant the ewe had gone over-due and hence the bigger lamb???? At least that's what my old Grandpa used to tell us...

Any lambs yet???


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

kit said:


> Gee I always thought that a yellow lamb meant the ewe had gone over-due and hence the bigger lamb???? At least that's what my old Grandpa used to tell us...
> 
> Any lambs yet???


What I took from Ross' post was that it could be from a variety of lambing issues.


And to the OP ...
~ looks at watch ~ 
Up dates please...........


----------



## kit (Apr 15, 2004)

Sorry, I wasn't questioning Ross - I mearly meant I found it interesting as to what I had always simply thought...


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Over due would be a problem too!  Nobody has to agree with me, some even make it a sport! :hysterical:


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

Now I know how men feel standing outside waiting for a baby to be born. I hope all is well.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

How's she doing JTM? any baby lambs yet?


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

Not my post Fowler .............

~ bump ~ 

Up date please ...


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Oppps, thanks JTM, my bad sorry Imaclay, any great news yet?


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

lmaclay,

What's going on with your ewe ??

Please let us know how things worked out.

Deb


----------



## lmaclay (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry for the wait everyone, this week has been a mess. On Sunday night she went into hard labor, and wasn't making any progress. So we went in, and there was a huge dead lamb, it was completely in pieces. We started trying to get it out, and it took hours. Then afterwards we gave her antibiotics, milked out her udder, and tried to make her comfortable. The next morning she passed away.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear you lost your ewe. Thank you for the update, even though it was sad.

Peg


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear it didn't turn out well


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Very sorry to hear of your losses.
Will you be expecting other lambs soon ?

Thanks for letting us know,

Deb


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear that 
Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

